# Where i can find visa tracking number?



## ghazal (Mar 20, 2014)

I've applied for spouse visa yesterday and also get the mobile service so i can receive my visa process msgs but i didnt get any msgs/email yet i.e. "your application has been dispatched to british high commission" or anything like that. when will i get that msg? 

and they gave me a receipt but there no reference number on it. i heard reference numbers are like LHE/2424f/2323 . but i didnt have any number like this on my receipt. how can i track my application???


----------



## ghazal (Mar 20, 2014)

kust got the confirmation email "your application has been dispatched to UKVI decision center" but still no msg. and how can i track my visa?


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

ghazal said:


> I've applied for spouse visa yesterday and also get the mobile service so i can receive my visa process msgs but i didnt get any msgs/email yet i.e. "your application has been dispatched to british high commission" or anything like that. when will i get that msg?
> 
> and they gave me a receipt but there no reference number on it. i heard reference numbers are like LHE/2424f/2323 . but i didnt have any number like this on my receipt. how can i track my application???


I heard that the tracking numbers changed recently? Have to check.

As far as I remember, the important number now starts with GWF and it's on one of the papers that you get from Gerry's after submission?

Do you have such a number?


----------



## ghazal (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks for your reply ALKB  yes i have that num starts with gwf......
but how can i track my application with this num?


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

ghazal said:


> Thanks for your reply ALKB  yes i have that num starts with gwf......
> but how can i track my application with this num?


Try here:

https://www.vfsglobal.org/ukg-passp...ackstatus1.aspx?Data=YFoy8vDUQUvQjQ/ddzHqXg==

Good luck!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Visa partner in Pakistan is Gerry's, not VFS Global.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Visa partner in Pakistan is Gerry's, not VFS Global.


I had wondered about this but I got this from a current Pakistani applicant who said she was tracking her application through this link.


----------



## ghazal (Mar 20, 2014)

I tried this but its not working.. they changed their visa tracking number...


----------

